# Bertie the tortoise



## Liquidpoop (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi just thought id put some pics up of bertie our first tortoise, we've had him just over a month he seems to be settling down well and is getting use to occasional handling although i dont make a habit off it, also put a picture of our viv up, any feedback is appreciated.

im not sure how to get the displayed in the post so you'll have to click the link (i think).... this is where being a noob really shines










i was a bit worried earlier his left eye seemed a bit runny but i think i must have caught him in between blinks or something cause he seems ok now. 

let me know what ya think 

Lp


----------



## kevantheman35 (Dec 17, 2008)

*RE: Bertie the tertoise*

nice little russian you got there!


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 17, 2008)

*RE: Bertie the tertoise*

is your vivarium all closed up? or does it have an open top?


----------



## Liquidpoop (Dec 17, 2008)

*RE: Bertie the tertoise*

its closed up with a vent at the back, when all the lamps are on i open both doors about an inch to allow ventilation (he cant climb up to the doors), there is a humidity gauge in there its always between 50 - 60% it is monitored frequently (i read that around 50 is ok). ive bought 2 more 6" vents to fit to either side when i clean him on the weekend. Do you think thats not enough??? i could remove the top and fit a hinge to it but because of the dimensions i dont think an open top will be V.good anyway. 

i did talk to the guy in the petshop who sold me the viv and because our house gets quite cold he said a tort table would be difficult to maintain a steady temp. and id be better with a well vented viv. 

Thanks guys and please correct me if anything ive said is wrong, i know russians dont do well in damp conditions


----------



## Liquidpoop (Dec 18, 2008)

*RE: Bertie the tertoise*

just found the guide bit on how to put pics up so im just trying this out.. hope it works


----------

